# Aussie Fans of Scandal



## Casper (Jan 28, 2014)

_*New season starting next Monday night.......
Can't wait.:woohoo1:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 29, 2014)

I love Scandal Casper and also Revenge   :hair:


----------



## Casper (Jan 29, 2014)

_*Jilly I just realised what a d*ck I am.......
:stop:   Did I actually type "Scandal".....??

That started last night cos I recorded it.....
I meant to say Revenge.....:stupid:*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 29, 2014)

Dammit Cas I got all excited for nothing!   I thought someone got sprung in Canberra!!! 



Looks like the scandal and revenge there last year won't be topped by anything from Hollywood I'm afraid.  Can't stomach either of those shows.  Too spoilt with the real thing now for soap operas.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 29, 2014)

_Yeah and and i watched it , it was good too. Never mind you will catch up next week, you did have me wondering why you said monday._:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jan 29, 2014)

_*Yes Jilly, I've also now watched it and loved it.....
Di, waddayamean Soap Operas....
They're great shows aren't they Jilly?:blah:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 30, 2014)

_They are great shows, don't worry about Di if it isn't Star Wars or similar she ain't interested_:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jan 30, 2014)

_*Well, there aren't too many shows that I won't have a look at.....science fiction is definitely 
at the top of my short list.....absolutely can't stand them......B-O-R-I-N-G!!
:zz:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 30, 2014)

_I have a confession Casper, i watch Bold & Beautiful lord knows why as it is just a load of crap now, no glamorous gowns and stupid story lines, Pssst don't tell a soul ok._


----------



## Casper (Jan 30, 2014)

_*Jilly, your secret is safe with me.....:wink:

I can't stand the reality shows but I've been catching up a little with The Biggest Loser this season, mainly because they're all from Ararat, in our state. I'm not going to lose any sleep if I happen to miss an episode but it's one of those shows I can take or leave.:wiggle:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 31, 2014)

* Not a fan of Biggest loser as they push the contestants too hard too soon, when you start exercising you do a small amount of each exercise and gradually increase it till you are doing a good workout, it will take a few weeks to get to that level whereas the Biggest loser have them going very hard from the start, one day one of them will die from heart failure, i am surprised that they are allowed to push them like they do. *


----------

